# 12 volt remote switching help greatly desired.



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

Hey gang, I have a small conundrum. I know there's a solution, but I'm sorta coming up zeros.

I have an electric trailer jack that I want to control remotely.
The remote board is a 2 channel, with three terminals for each side.
NO C NC.

I don't think the board would handle the amperage needed to operate the jack. This whole thing needs to be 12V.
So I believe a relay is in order, but can't seem to find or describe what it is I need. I'm fairly certain that the motor is simply a reversible one, most likely with just two leads. 
I've seen something called an "H" circuit, but to the best of my brain power, it would appear I need 4 relays, or solenoids, if you will, to make it work, but even then I'm giving myself a headache.

Here's what I kind of imagine, but maybe I'm thinking about it all wrong.
An ideas?


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Do an internet search for electric trailer jack wiring diagram, ideally with the mfgr of your jack. There's a lot of wiring diagrams out there. Here's one of the first I found.

http://wiring.choqb.com/electric-trailer-jack-switch-wiring/


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

look for a remote winch control system for an ATV winch


----------

